# Homemade Snap Caps



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

I was thinking about buying a few snap caps but after seeing Fallguy's homemade lanyard and recalling someone (I think it was alleyyooper) talking about how he made a snap cap with an empty casing and a pencil eraser, I thought I could do something similar.

One of our major hunting and sporting goods suppliers up here wants $10.99 per snap cap. That adds up quickly when the gun cabinet has overflowed, there must be a cheaper way.

I thought about getting a fired case and putting a bit of tape or a spot of silicon on the dented primer. Would this create any issues with the firing pin or spring? Does anyone have another idea they've found works well?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

saskcoyote

Wow 11 bucks for one snapcap thats pretty spendy! I bought a pack of 4 or 5 for my 9 mm for trigger practice. I think I paid 11 for all of them together!

Let us know how the experiment goes.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Pencil erasers work great for center fires and cost little. You can knock out the old primer with a long needle nose punch if you don't reload. I found the erasers for manical pencils are to small for a shot gun hull. Have to use a regular pencil esarer for them.
I suppose silocone caulk would work after it is good andf dry. Get the kind that does indeed dry.

 Al


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi alleyyooper: Besides the newspaper we also have a retail stationery department so when I got your reply I asked my sales ladies what a 'manical' pencil was.

They both gave me that "What are you talking about look" and then started chuckling. "You must mean 'mechanical' pencil," they laughed. Well, they showed me some of our 'mechanical' pencil erasers of different sizes and by gosh, I think they'll work just fine. Thanks for the help.

Fallguy, the rifle snap caps up here are not $10.99 each as I indicated but $10.99 for each pack -- my mistake. Each pack contains two. Still pretty pricey if one has a bunch of different calibers but I think alleyyooper's suggestion will be just the ticket.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

OK I get an F in spelling. I suppose I should get an F in sounding out words too.
So sorry and happy the ladies got a good laugh and set you straight.

Just think I could be a doctor.

 Al


----------



## 1observer (Feb 23, 2009)

Good idea guys! I just was thinking about the same thing. It seems you always have to buy the pair. (do you really need 2 in the same caliber?) Thanks for the info. Going to experiment tonight.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

how did it turn out?


----------



## 1observer (Feb 23, 2009)

I tried a few different items. Seems the best so far is slicing an "air-soft" pellet almost in half and epoxying it in the cap hole. It seems to have the right pressure and doesn't even show a mark from the pin! (the eraser works just fine also. Just wanted to be inovative! lol)


----------



## 1observer (Feb 23, 2009)

It maybe goes without saying...but if you're using a brass casing, you're much more exposed to corrosion. A benefit of the store-bought ones. They have some kind of anti-corrosion coating.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

If you make it a point to wax the brass case every time you handle it with your fingers that have a acidy oil the brass does not corode.
I dip mine in liquid bees wax which leaves a film so there is no worry.

Still cheaper than store bought.

 Al


----------



## 1observer (Feb 23, 2009)

Good idea! I was wondering what to use. I have a lube spray that has silicone and bees wax...suppose that would do the job?


----------

